# The "Common Sense" of Thanksgiving



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Nov 25, 2009)

Just as "the heavens declare the glory of God," so the universal human phenomenon of "thanksgiving" bears witness to an innate sense of deity and provides, as as result, another argument for the existence of the God of Scripture. 

*The "Common Sense" of Thanksgiving*

Your servant,
Bob Gonzales


----------



## fralo4truth (Nov 25, 2009)

You got it friend!


----------



## Susanna (Nov 25, 2009)

I hope it's okay but I just posted the link to my Facebook page. Praying that God blesses your writing to perhaps call more to Himself!!


----------

